# Denied request days ??



## Rock209 (Jan 23, 2022)

Is it just my store or everywhere we have been low on workers due to the fact everyone getting covid but really now when I request a day off in February it was denied and I'm not the only one there has been multiple people saying they got days denied too like come on I know we are low on workers but don't denied my days off


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2022)

Could be auto-denied . Check with your etl and hr, let them know you are requesting days off.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 24, 2022)

See the comments in this thread.









						Auto denial of vacation
					

So a time off request can auto denied if HR just sits on it.  How long of a time period is that?  I just resubmitted a day off request because is was still pending.  It was only for one day over SIX WEEKS in the future so WTF.




					www.thebreakroom.org
				




Target denying vacation without an explanation will just cause greater worker turnover in the long run.


----------

